# Video: The BMW 3.5 CSL at the Savannah Speed Classic



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A quick clip of the #25 3.5 CSL at the Savannah Speed Classic. Got to take a couple hot laps in it around the Grand Prize of America Circuit in Savannah. Bobby Rahal behind the wheel along with 430 hp and only 2431 lbs, makes for a memorable ride.

http://youtu.be/fkGImfOuiDY

_*More on BMW USA Classic at the Savannah Speed Classic here!*_

*Check out more pics from the event here!*


----------

